# New Bottle



## phil44 (Jan 9, 2008)

This is a bottle I dug


----------



## phil44 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to up load sorry I'll get it soon!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 9, 2008)

Check the Embed picture in post box.
 Click on "Click here to upload"
 Browse to your photo and select it.
 Wait till it says its finish uploading.
 Enjoy.


----------



## phil44 (Jan 9, 2008)

lets see if this goes???I think it's going to work!!! unfourtunately I didn't get the best shot, we took a bunch of pics to list on ebay and it didn't look bad as a thumb. Thanks for the help guys!

  we list on ebay if we cant agree on a split, divide the total in 1/2 then we have a $ value to go by.... 

 I'd rather not do it this way but what can you do if the other wants cash???

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/vtinct/arabianpainext038.jpg


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 9, 2008)

oh, I thought you were trying to upload it , not link photo. It works fine for me. What kind of camera did you take that with?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 9, 2008)

> I'd rather not do it this way but what can you do if the other wants cash???


 
 Get several third party estimates from people you both trust, take the average value , and buy the other person out if you can afford it. Assuming you want the bottle.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice bottle Phil

 Chris


----------



## idigjars (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice find Philip.  Thanks for sharing the link/pic with us.   Paul


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a nice early med, Phil. A rare one, too. Great find. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool philly bottle!


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 10, 2008)

Killer find.There have been a couple of them sell at auction in the past year or so,you should be able to determine a fair buyout value without listing it.Gunther has probably tracked the selling price of them so he might be able to help.I do the same if we can't determine a value.Congrats again on a nice find.


----------



## phil44 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is  the second one I've dug. Hard to believe it's been 20 years since the first.  Since my friend ended up getting it I have always tracked them to see what they do. I even bought one out of a HarmerRooke auction so this is the third I've been involved in. It needs a little love polishing-extra cleaning but has the strongest embossing and better coloration than others I've seen. I was lucky to have a conversation with one of the authors of the Lancaster Bottle book and he said there were probably between 5&6 examples of this bottle known and that it went for 2x what it was worth. I thought it would go for about what it did. I was hoping it would go lower but we sold others that off-set the price to make it a little more affordable.


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 11, 2008)

Lancaster bottle book? What kind of things are in it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 11, 2008)

http://lancasterbottlebooks.com/

 I'd like to know when the medicine volume will be out. There are some really cool lancaster medicines.


----------

